# Wedding rings



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Once I got married, back in the early eighties I wore my wedding ring proudly until an unfortunate incident whilst moving CI boiler sections into place my left hand was crushed against another section. 
It was no big deal, or so it seemed but my left hand ring finger was turning blue to the point that my buddy pointed out that my one finger on my left hand was big and blue! The ring had crushed onto my finger (probably saving it during the incident) but had cut off the circulation to that finger.
Everyone was ready with sidecutters and boltcutters but I held them off and sorta re-rounded it with some chanel-loks (good ol' pump pliers to the rescue). And I was able to get my ring to a round enough shape that I could slide it off with some soap and coaxing.
Since that day I kept my ring on my keychain, even to the chagrin of the wife who seemed to think that I was up to something else (which I never was.)
Years later I'm at a different job and the ring is no longer a hazard so I took it to a jeweller and had him re-round it and sized proper. I've been wearing it for the past 5 yrs however, now that I'm back on the tools I'm finding it a hinderance!

My question is: how many of you married plumbers wear a ring and if so how does it affect your daily performance. Those that *don't* what do you do with your ring?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I have not worn mine for about 20 years now. 

I was jumping off a dump truck when my ring caught a burr and left me dangling.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Bill said:


> I have not worn mine for about 20 years now.
> 
> I was jumping off a dump truck when my ring caught a burr and left me dangling.


 
Many bad accidents have come of wedding rings, especially divorce. :laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Wear mine always ! Only time i don't is when i work out on the bags ( boxing not women)  

Have had it caught a few times and am always cautious . I just think it really is the most important thing i can wear and don't want to be without it !


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I never wear mine. Seen and heard to many horror stories about them. I don't have my hair long or wear loose clothing for the same reason.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine's never been off, despite all the warnings and horror stories I've heard over the years. It's something i'm willing to take the risk for. It's part of me. Will I regret it someday? Maybe, time will tell....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Many people don't realize the severity of a degloving injury that can be caused by a ring.

Recently I was working with my brother on his pool filter when he did a jump over the rail on his deck to join me below.
His ring caught on the edge of the wood deck rail with about 8 inches to go before his feet touched the ground.
We went to the emergency room and after some poking and prodding received some good news. There was still feeling and movement on the finger all the way to the tip.

Interestingly enough the doctor that he had showed off the scars to a recent degloving that she had suffered and she had lost feeling and movement in her finger. So the news we had received was indeed good news. No one is immune to a degloving injury they can happen to anybody in many ways. In the trades we are just more susceptible and more at risk.

Below is a link to a picture of a degloving injury similar to the one my brother suffered. I included it as a link because its not pretty and in my opinion should only be viewed by someone that has elected to see it.
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f2/Redwood39/2640390f.jpg

Makes you really think about wearing a ring doesn't it?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

According to the google ad up top, tungsten's not just for tiggin' anymore....wedding bands made of tungsten? why? Sorry bout the thread drift..disregard post....:whistling2:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I was on a ladder with my head in a ceiling. I was balancing myself with a unistrut trapeze loaded with conduit. 

I took a step down and my ring got caught on a unistrut clamp. Hurt like hell.

It came off after that.

My wife didn't like the fact that I wouldn't wear it.

My solution:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't wear mine. It's on the dresser while I am working. With the rest of the Bling.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I don't wear mine. It's on the dresser while I am working. With the rest of the Bling.


Slickrick is "Big Pimpin' ":thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Just be glad that you don't wear a titanium wedding band. When my wife and I got married, we had gold rings with Celtic designs, then I noticed the ridges on my ring was wearing out. So I stopped wearing it to preserve it and we bought some titanium bands instead. Then i read about a guy with a titanium ring that was crushed against his finger and he lost his finger because they could not get it off in time. So I quit wearing it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Been married for over 25 years. Use to wear it at work for the first month after getting married but it just seemed to get in the way. Took it off and never wore it since. I think it is in my dresser draw.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Been married for over 25 years. Use to wear it at work for the first month after getting married but it just seemed to get in the way. Took it off and never wore it since. I think it is in my dresser draw.


I'm just the opposite, married this July 53 years. I've worn the wedding band all that time. Though 1 wore through and she bought another. That one now is about 75% less in thickness than when it was new.

Now one job the ring always came off. Lead wiping and rings do not mix.

Solder melts at what 460 F. If it ran off the pad and hit a ring you got a instantanous 360 degree 3rd degree burn.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Just be glad that you don't wear a titanium wedding band. When my wife and I got married, we had gold rings with Celtic designs, then I noticed the ridges on my ring was wearing out. So I stopped wearing it to preserve it and we bought some titanium bands instead. Then i read about a guy with a titanium ring that was crushed against his finger and he lost his finger because they could not get it off in time. So I quit wearing it.


Can't titanium be cut off like any other metal?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

It can't be cut easily.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Can't titanium be cut off like any other metal?


I would have told them to cut my finger off.....take the ring off of it and then put my finger on. A Dr here put a boys arm back on in the early 80's after it was torn off by a washing machine.....they were playing "wall ball" and the ball went in the washer and he reached in to get it and ripped his arm off. The washers were open top and were some type of commercial washer.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Never had mine past the end of my finger. My mom and dad were married 52 years and he never had his past the end of his finger. Me 17 yrs. and counting, I kinda like the tradition:thumbsup:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

A plumber I worked with a few years ago nev3er wore gloves to run a sewer snake. Cable had a burr in it and caught his ring and pulled it right off. An electician I know was working in a panel box and his ring hit a live wire he suffered severe burns on his hand.
I just showed my wife the pic that redwood posted. she told me never to wear that ring to work. I like the idea of tatooing one on though might throw that at her.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh no! Visible tattoos! You cannot be a service plumber now! :laughing: Just kidding, I like the tattoo. Cool idea. Lisa.:thumbsup:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

take a light gold chain and string the ring and where it around your neck. That way everyone can see it and she will be happy. Im not married but I would never wear one, if she had problems with that I would throw it on my chain.Im too lazy to take it off, then put it on take it off, etc everyday


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I used to do quite a bit of work at Caterpillar. They won't allow rings on the shop floor. I quit wearing my wedding band for a couple of weeks and now I can't get it back on.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I only wear mine after work if I'm going out with the wife, or sometimes when out with the guys and my wife insists:yes:. Never at work. Thanks Chris C. as I was thinkin about getting a titanium ring just for work (you can get them for bout $30-$50) but forget that idea. No rings at work!


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

service guy said:


> Oh no! Visible tattoos! You cannot be a service plumber now! :laughing: Just kidding, I like the tattoo. Cool idea. Lisa.:thumbsup:


Yup. Lock up your valuables, the tatted plumber is coming over!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

An alarm installer here was killed in his OWN attic while installing an alarm system i a home he had purchased. He was wearing a 14kt wedding ring and and grabbed a hot 120v 20 amp naked ac wire. The combination of being wet with sweat and the high conductivity of the gold ring is thought to be a contributing factor in his DEATH. i've heard countless stories of people getting their fingers ripped off their hands when the ring gets snagged on somthing. Its dangerous out there!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Mines tungsten



Airgap said:


> According to the google ad up top, tungsten's not just for tiggin' anymore....wedding bands made of tungsten? why? Sorry bout the thread drift..disregard post....:whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Titanium is weaker than steel. It will cut easier than a piece of steel re-wire. Sorry to, but I'll have to call BS on that one.



PlumbCrazy said:


> Can't titanium be cut off like any other metal?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Wrong.



ChrisConnor said:


> It can't be cut easily.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I know a few union electricians. They were told they would be warned one time and then fired if they were caught wearing any metallic jewelry at work including wedding rings for that exact reason.



TheMaster said:


> An alarm installer here was killed in his OWN attic while installing an alarm system i a home he had purchased. He was wearing a 14kt wedding ring and and grabbed a hot 120v 20 amp naked ac wire. The combination of being wet with sweat and the high conductivity of the gold ring is thought to be a contributing factor in his DEATH. i've heard countless stories of people getting their fingers ripped off their hands when the ring gets snagged on somthing. Its dangerous out there!


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

Long story, and not job related, but here goes. Friday afternoon, late November a few years back. I'm sitting in a tree, waiting for a big buck to show up. Climbing down to take a leak, my ring gets caught on one of the screw in tree spikes I use to climb up to my stand. While the rest of me keeps going down, my ring decides to stay put, tearing into the underside of my finger. I finally make my way down, and realize that my afternoon of hunting is over. I get back to camp, and have to wait about 2-1/2 hours for my brother and father to come back in. Of course, they both got deer. By this time, the skin had already started to grow back OVER the ring. We load up the deer to go to town (population about 350). They go to check in their deer after dropping me off at the hospital, which is about the size of my living room! They actually had to call the doctor in from the next town over. After about a half hour of messing with their ring cutter, they decide it doesn't work, and send me off to the next hospital, about an hour away. After the drive, the waiting room, minor surgery to cut open the skin that had healed around the ring...at 10:30 pm, I'm finally stitched up and on my way. Get some drugs at the pharm, and make it back to camp after midnight. The good news is I got a nice 8-pointer the next morning, but I haven't worn my ring since!


----------

